# Do you make your own spice/herb blends or sauces/dips?



## msmofet (Apr 28, 2016)

I make an all purpose spice blend and an herb blend.

*Ms. Mofet's All Purpose Seasoning Blend*

Granulated Garlic powder 
Onion powder 
Goya Adobo seasoning (I use the one with pepper or the one with lemon)
Accent (or MSG) - optional
Sea Salt 
Hungarian Sweet Paprika
Ground peppercorns (4 or 5 corn variety blend)
Hungarian Hot Paprika
Ground red pepper flakes
Cayenne 

NOTE: Last 4 ingredients determine the heat, adjust to your personal heat preference. 

*Ms. Mofet's Herb and Spice Blend for a grinder*

Peppercorn blend (telecherry, Malabar, white, green, pink peppercorns, allspice)
Sea salt (crystals)
Garlic (Dry Minced )
Onion (Dry Flakes )
Thyme (Dry Leaves)
Rosemary (Dry Leaves)
Red pepper flakes

Place in a jar with a lid and shake to mix well. Then place in a grinder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't have any proprietary blend of my own, but often I'll mix together my own herbs and spices using a recipe I've found - mostly online. For me it's cheaper, and I like the flexibility to omit individual herbs/spices that I don't enjoy (looking at you, cumin  ) and to adjust the dominance of each herb/spice to suit our own flavor likings. It may not be authentic to the recipe, but it's what we enjoy - and isn't that what the end result is all about?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2016)

I just bought a few new spices that I can't wait to play with.
They are:
Apple Cider vinegar powder
Sriracha Powder
Ancho Chile Powder
Chili Lime Seasoning


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2016)

Many thanks for the idea of adding dehydrated onion and granulated garlic to the spice grinder!!!  A nice idea for a salad grinder, maybe a twist or two over the morning eggs! 

Like CG I mix up a blend of various things as needed to make a dip, salad dressing, chili, etc...

I think a signature blend is great if you do a great deal of cooking, it could save time and help to maintain a consistent result.  Also a great gift for the kids when they head out the door and want to duplicate the meals they remember from home.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Many thanks for the idea of adding dehydrated onion and granulated garlic to the spice grinder!!! A nice idea for a salad grinder, maybe a twist or two over the morning eggs!
> 
> Like CG I mix up a blend of various things as needed to make a dip, salad dressing, chili, etc...
> 
> I think a signature blend is great if you do a great deal of cooking, it could save time and help to maintain a consistent result. Also a great gift for the kids when they head out the door and want to duplicate the meals they remember from home.


 
You're welcome Aunt Bea.

Just one note it is Dry Minced Garlic and Dry Flakes of Onion not granulated or powder.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 29, 2016)

I use Emeril's Essence Creole recipe and always have it ready in the fridge.
I make a double batch and put it into a shaker container.
I use it very often.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I use Emeril's Essence Creole recipe and always have it ready in the fridge.
> I make a double batch and put it into a shaker container.
> I use it very often.


 I also put mine in a large shaker bottle.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I also put mine in a large shaker bottle.




My Emeril's home blend is in a shaker bottle too.  Good stuff.

MsM, your blends sound really good!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> My Emeril's home blend is in a shaker bottle too.  Good stuff.
> 
> MsM, your blends sound really good!



Thank you DL. 

I can't wait to add some of my new spices to the blend.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 29, 2016)

I found a helpful item a couple years ago. I ordered two, one for my kosher salt, and the other to make up spice blends on the fly when I'm cooking. Mixing up one batch of seasonings at a time works out well for me, and then I just wash it out till next time and make something different.

http://www.amazon.com/Fox-Run-Shake...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## LizStreithorst (Apr 29, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I use Emeril's Essence Creole recipe and always have it ready in the fridge.
> I make a double batch and put it into a shaker container.
> I use it very often.




That's the only mix I use on a regular basis.  I mostly like to put in individual spices to get the flavor I'm looking for.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 29, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> That's the only mix I use on a regular basis.  I mostly like to put in individual spices to get the flavor I'm looking for.



Essence is good eats (to mix my Food Network stars  ).  I've been using it for years.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 30, 2016)

BBQ, charcuterie, Cajun, Thai and many other cuisines require spice blends. I really don't have a "house blend" as a go to for everyday cooking.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 1, 2016)

*Kayelle*

*Kayelle , look what I found for You,*

I remembered that you love HERBS de Provence 





Josie

*
*

*Herbs de Provence*

 1/2 cup Thyme leaf
1/4 cup Marjoram leaf
2 tablespoons of cut and sifted Rosemary leaf
2 tablespoons Savory
1 teaspoon of Lavender flowers (lightly ground-optional)
2 teaspoons dried Orange zest (optional)
1 teaspoon ground Fennel seed
 To Make: If you are zesting the orange yourself, remove the zest of  one organic orange and dry in an oven on lowest setting or a dehydrator  until completely dry. Place in a food processor with the lavender  flowers and lightly pulse. Remove and mix all ingredients in a jar or  bowl until mixed (do not grind up the herbs!). Excellent in soups, on  chicken or on roasted vegetables.


----------



## Kayelle (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe and also for thinking of me Josie!
I've copied it and I'm glad to see the proper proportions. I don't like it with lavender so I'll just leave it out. It's nearly impossible to find HdP without lavender in this country although I've since learned Americans are responsible for the lavender idea, not the French. What I brought home from the south of France had no lavender.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 1, 2016)

You are most welcome.
Josie



Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe and also for thinking of me Josie!
> I've copied it and I'm glad to see the proper proportions. I don't like it with lavender so I'll just leave it out. It's nearly impossible to find HdP without lavender in this country although I've since learned Americans are responsible for the lavender idea, not the French. What I brought home from the south of France had no lavender.
> Thanks again!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 1, 2016)

*Homemade Taco Seasoning Mix*

I noticed that alot of folks here at DC make taco meat for different applications.
I started making my own seasoning mix and keep it in a spice jar.  My Mom gave me a CASE of spice jars, so I always make doubles of everything, one for us my house and one for Mom's.

K~Girl's Taco Seasoning

1 Tbsp. Pasilla Chili Powder (any Chili Powder really)
1/2 tsp. Granulated (or Powdered) Garlic
1/2 tsp Granulated (or Powdered) Onion
1/2 tsp dried Oregano
1/2 tsp Smoked Paprika
1 1/2 tsp freshly ground Cumin 
1/2 tsp freshly ground Coriander
1 tsp Sea Salt
1 tsp freshly ground Black Pepper

Add 1-3 Tbsp of seasoning to browned meat, along with 1/2 Tbsp of Flour, cook for a minute and then add 2/3 - 3/4 C. water and simmer.


Ground Turkey Tacos Deluxe, MMM!


----------

